# 12 Fruits and Vegetables you should buy Organic



## Nightowl (Jul 16, 2011)

We all know that "buying Organic can be most expensive. We also know that there can be pesticide residue on the fruits and vegetables we buy to eat. What we may not know is how to avoid these pesticides, or what kind of harm they could do to our health.

These foods are referred to as "the dirty dozen" ??? they're the fruits and vegetables most likely to have residue from pesticides, and they're ranked in order from most to least toxic. This is where buying organic has the most benefit.

*Peaches*
*Apples*
*Bell pepper*
*Celery*
*Nectarines*
*Strawberries*
*Cherries*
*Kale*
*Lettuce*
*Grapes*
*Carrot*
*Pears*

*When is it okay to save money and buy conventional produce?*
These fifteen foods are the cleanest in the produce aisle ??? they're the ones least likely to have harmful pesticide residues on them when you buy them. Get them organic and/or local when you can, but here's where you can feel okay with saving money by going with conventionally-grown produce.

*Onion*
*Avocado*
*Sweet corn*
*Pineapple*
*Mango*
*Asparagus*
*Sweet peas*
*Kiwi*
*Cabbage*
*Eggplant*
*Papaya*
*Watermelon*
*Broccoli*
*Tomato*
*Sweet potato*


This is just a guideline to get you started. It may not always be convenient for you to buy or get access to organic produce, but do your best. Otherwise, take the initiative and explore the local produce options in your area. Choosing local sometimes outweighs the cost of shipping organic food from across the world. *Local farms and farmers' markets* are booming with abundant produce in various communities. Find out which ones are closest to you and get to know your food. Ask as many questions as you need to get the answers you want!


----------



## Marat (Jul 16, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> These foods are referred to as "the dirty dozen"



by who?


----------



## feinburgrl (Jul 16, 2011)

No benefits to eat Organic over non Organic. Just a way for companies to take more money from you.


----------



## sosc (Jul 17, 2011)

The Environmental Working Group is the first place I saw
such a list. It has been published all over the place after
EWG produced the list.

Many differences exist between organic and non-organic foods.
Organic foods have less substances that your body needs to
dispose of. These substances have been known to mimic hormones
and contribute to higher rates of disease.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 17, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> No benefits to eat Organic over non Organic. Just a way for companies to take more money from you.



Damn I was just impressed after reading another post of yours about alcohol but I don't agree with this.  I think you could use some conditional qualifiers like "many times" or "most of the times" or something.  There is definitely a benefit in eating foods from veggies to meats that haven't been sprayed with this or that or fed or injected with hormones.


----------



## gamma (Jul 17, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Damn I was just impressed after reading another post of yours about alcohol but I don't agree with this.  I think you could use some conditional qualifiers like "many times" or "most of the times" or something.  There is definitely a benefit in eating foods from veggies to meats that haven't been sprayed with this or that or fed or injected with hormones.



Most deffently agree, but however there are many companies that market food as organic that is really not a 100 % all organic. They still charge for organic price tho , you gotta be selective on what  you buy ,jus  with everything I guess .... I my self eat a lot  of eggs and chicken so when my budget allows I  stick  with all organic ..You get what you pay for , but you don't wanna pay for what you don't get ....


----------



## Marat (Jul 17, 2011)

If I recall correctly, 'organic' foods certified by the National Organic Program only cover the nature of production of the food, not what is done to the food at the point of sale. "Frequently", markets still spray the 'organic' foods with organophosphates and all that good stuff to to enhance their appearance. There's a reasonable chance that by the time the consumer gets a hold of the food, the organic certified food isn't all that organic.


----------



## njc (Jul 17, 2011)

Its almost impossible to know if you are being BS'd when you buy organic.  "Organic" is a pretty loosely used term in the food industry.


----------



## arekwhite (Jul 18, 2011)

This list you posted is really very good these are very beneficial to our health.


----------



## gamma (Jul 18, 2011)

njc said:


> Its almost impossible to know if you are being BS'd when you buy organic. "Organic" is a pretty loosely used term in the food industry.


  Absolutely it is damn near impossible, but it's jus like ur goodies you gotta find a reliable and local source. The super markets u jus never know. I go to a local health food store (hippies) lol they grow prduce and sell their own stuff..


----------



## joshuawilson (Jul 28, 2011)

well always buying and maintaining the intake of such fruits are not possible... being practical it all seems impossible to have all this furits... no one will be able to buy only such fruits as it is not available easily and it depend on the fruit season too...

men's health tips


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 28, 2011)

sosc said:


> The Environmental Working Group is the first place I saw
> such a list. It has been published all over the place after
> EWG produced the list.
> 
> ...



sosc,

*Higher Rates of Disease*

Exactly, which research has documented that?  

*Research: Organic food NO better than ordinary Food*

Researchers from the London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine said *consumers were paying higher prices for organic food because of its perceived health benefits,* creating a global organic market worth an estimated $48 billion in 2007.  Organic food is no healthier, study finds | Reuters

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## sosc (Jul 28, 2011)

There's ton of information on herbicides/pesticides/insecticides/etc
in food and disease. Do some looking around.

Here is an article from Dr. Mercola that I stumbled across
today.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 29, 2011)

sosc said:


> There's ton of information on herbicides/pesticides/insecticides/etc
> in food and disease.
> sosc,
> 
> ...


----------



## sosc (Jul 29, 2011)

First of all the article you originally posted does not even make any
statements in regards to hazard or disease. It says that the foods
do not differ nutritionally.

If you believe that all those chemicals that are meant to kill
insects and such have no effect on your body, then I think that your
logic is as good as your attitude. 

I'm certainly not interested in supplying you with any of my time.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 29, 2011)

sosc said:


> I'm certainly not interested in supplying you with any of my time.



In other word, you have no research to back you up.  

Glad we cleared that up.

Kenny


----------

